

I have part time tech sweat equity to give. - cmorgan8506

I have about 20hr a week that I'm willing to commit to a project. I'm a Full Stack Developer but no design experience. What do you think I should do with it?<p>Keep in mind, I'm terrible at coming up with business ideas and even worse at marketing. Yet, somehow, I still have the nagging desire to do a startup.
======
johnmurch
Here's an idea/business you are more than welcome to steal/build/collaborate
if you want.

MarketingBar Similar to <http://www.hellobar.com> create a service where you
can install a bar on the to of your site (javascript) and allow targeting the
bar with 3 types of messaging (link, question, offer).

1\. Simple Link - e.g. Follow us on Twitter @username 2\. Ask a question with
Call to action, e.g. We love talking to people on social media: What's your
@username? [input box] or even a Yes/No e.g. Are you in the market for some
new pants (yes [radiobutton] / no [radio button] 3\. Offer call to action -
Take 10% off your order today with coupon code: 10off

Allow for a CMS like system for targeting each message based on URL and/or
referal (.e.g if the refereal is twitter, show message about following or
capturing their twitter username).

Bonus - integrate <https://github.com/codejoust/session.js> so now you can
track each visitor and their entire path showing what message was shown and
what pages they visited.

For ideas take a look at <http://www.getbackstory.com>
<https://mixpanel.com/activity-feed/> and <http://www.springmetrics.com/>

Hope that helps or gets the ball rolling on some ideas :) Feel free to hit me
up if you want to talk more.

------
needleme
Hello, how can I contact you?

~~~
cmorgan8506
colin@learntodev.com

